# my swampcaster finally done



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)




----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

a few more pics
























:banana:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet der boy ya should be finding that in the fog!! 

looks really good


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice.I still love that neck :bow:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats gorgeous - did you make the body and neck yourself? The figuring on the back of that neck looks fantastic. Great job.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks great Copperhead.Congrats on a job well done!

That neck has me drooling like an idiot over here.LOL

Jan :food-smiley-004:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks guys!!
i got the wood for the body & the birdseye maple from exotic woods
:rockon2:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweet!!! :rockon2:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's sweet.....lofu


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

All I can say is........









......WOW!!!!!
-Mikey


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

**EDIT** photobucket was down, now I see the SWEET SWEET guitar in the pics, congorats.

Mine is nearing completion, after an 18 month hiatus in the build. Down to final sanding and buffing, tho unfortunately I have some issues with the lacquer lifting around the tuner holes on the headstock. As it's going to be a relic, I'm still hemmming and hawwing about a respray.


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

great work! i can see a lot of love and skill went into the making of that mighty fine guitar.


----------

